# Why are people in America so obsessed with (crappy) Mexican food?



## José (Nov 11, 2008)

Let's take tacos for example:

What's so damn special about a pancake rolled around meat and cheese?


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 11, 2008)

Best fajitas I ever had was/were (I don't speak Spanish) in a Mexican family restaurant in McAllen, Texas.  I had an excellent meal in a Mexican family restaurant called Luna's in Eureka, California. I remember a very nice Mexican restaurant in Flagstaff, Arizona, had to ask for a doggy bag, big serves.  I've also had excellent Mexican food in Toronto, Canada.  It's only been so-so where I live but what the hell.  But you know, I've never actually dined in Mexico itself.  Weird eh?


----------



## José (Nov 11, 2008)

Diuretic...

The problem is you can't make shitty food taste good.

The best Mexican restaurant in the world still sells the (somewhat) crappy Mexican dishes.


----------



## editec (Nov 11, 2008)

> *Why are people in America so obsessed with (crappy) Mexican food? *




Apparently you are unfamiliar with Yankee food.

Were you, you'd realize why even bad Mexican food seems special.


----------



## Dis (Nov 11, 2008)

José;891682 said:
			
		

> Let's take tacos for example:
> 
> What's so damn special about a pancake rolled around meat and cheese?



Oh.  You're back.


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 11, 2008)

José;891697 said:
			
		

> Diuretic...
> 
> The problem is you can't make shitty food taste good.
> 
> The best Mexican restaurant in the world still sells the (somewhat) crappy Mexican dishes.



Okay, I like crappy dishes.  I never said I was a connoisseur.  Heck I'm Australian, as long as there's cold beer all's good!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not much into fast food, particularly Taco Bell, but Mexican food is big in my house.  Only a Philistine would make that kind of comment about any type of cuisine.

It's healthy and tacos and fajitas lend themselves to personalization.  I put out an assortment of vegetables and the kids love making their own tacos.  I make the guacamole and put out cooked seasoned ground beef, sliced olives, shredded cheese, diced tomatoes, cut corn, beans...I imagine you can make one up with just fruit, but I haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2008)

I judge a Mexican restaurant by how good the jalapeno peppers taste.

Many people think the hotter the better.

That's insane. If the taste buds in your tongue are burnt up. You can't taste the food.

A great jalapeno pepper is hot. Yet flavorful, and adds to the Mexican food dinning experiance.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 11, 2008)

Personally, i think Mexican food sucks


----------



## Shogun (Nov 11, 2008)

José;891682 said:
			
		

> Let's take tacos for example:
> 
> What's so damn special about a pancake rolled around meat and cheese?



are you kidding me?  if you could figure out a way to add bacon and bbq sauce to pancakes wrapped around meat and cheese you'd have a million dollar deep fried seller at any given state fair.



Personally, I never could understand how anyone could eat a fucking fish taco.  come on a fucking FISH taco.  The rat of the ocean in a taco.  YUK.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 11, 2008)

José;891682 said:
			
		

> Let's take tacos for example:
> 
> What's so damn special about a pancake rolled around meat and cheese?



That's like asking:

What's so damn special about meat and cheese between a bun?


Now vegetarian fajitas, there's a meal!


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 11, 2008)

José;891697 said:
			
		

> Diuretic...
> 
> The problem is you can't make shitty food taste good.
> 
> The best Mexican restaurant in the world still sells the (somewhat) crappy Mexican dishes.



Yes, you can, why do you think Hot Sauce is on every table in a Mexican restaurant lol


----------



## Skeptik (Nov 11, 2008)

Diuretic said:


> Okay, I like crappy dishes.  I never said I was a connoisseur.  Heck I'm Australian, as long as there's cold beer all's good!



Are there really Mexican restaurants in Australia? We have some really good ones here in Mexifornia.  It's hard to beat a well made _chile verde_.


----------



## José (Nov 11, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Shogun*
> are you kidding me? if you could figure out a way to add bacon and bbq sauce to pancakes wrapped around meat and cheese you'd have a million dollar deep fried seller at any given state fair.
> 
> Personally, I never could understand how anyone could eat a fucking fish taco. come on a fucking FISH taco. The rat of the ocean in a taco. YUK.



Fill your tacos with caviar for all I care.

Its still an overrated folded pancake to me.


----------



## José (Nov 11, 2008)

> Originally posted by *SkullPilot*
> Personally, i think Mexican food sucks





> Originally posted by *GigiBowman*
> Yes, you can, why do you think Hot Sauce is on every table in a Mexican restaurant lol



There is still hope for America


----------



## Murigen (Nov 21, 2008)

José;891682 said:
			
		

> Let's take tacos for example:
> 
> What's so damn special about a pancake rolled around meat and cheese?



I guess you've never heard of pigs in a blanket.  Granted some don't have cheese in them, but have at least syrup on top.  But the ones made with biscuits have cheese!!


----------



## davidturner (Nov 21, 2008)

The best Mexican restaurant in the world still sells the (somewhat) crappy Mexican dishes.


----------



## Agnapostate (Dec 13, 2008)

The water in Mexico made me sick.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 4, 2009)

José;892983 said:
			
		

> Fill your tacos with caviar for all I care.
> 
> Its still an overrated folded pancake to me.



Perhaps the problem is that you can't tell the difference between a pancake and a tortilla.

Who ever said that food had to be complicated to taste good?


----------



## Paulie (Jan 4, 2009)

There's some really good authentic mexican joints in this country.

We have one close by called Rojo's, and it's the best I've ever eaten.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 4, 2009)

Mexican food is by far the best food on earth.

Just correctly prepaired beans and rice is heaven to me. A little extra sharp chees and a warm flour tortilla and Oh man Im having an Epicurian delight.

Tacos are good and can be made in an amazing amount of ways. My favorites are rellenos, burritos and enchiladas.

A burrito with a relleno in it covered with enchilada sauce is the ultimate taste experience for me.

Damn it now Im hungry.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 4, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Personally, I never could understand how anyone could eat a fucking fish taco.  come on a fucking FISH taco.  The rat of the ocean in a taco.  YUK.


Never been to a Wahoo's Fish Taco restaurant, have you??

I thought pretty much the same thing until visiting Wahoo's.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 4, 2009)

A well made fish taco rocks.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 4, 2009)

Dude said:


> Never been to a Wahoo's Fish Taco restaurant, have you??
> 
> I thought pretty much the same thing until visiting Wahoo's.



never been.  There must be lots of other choices around than FISH tacos.


nice avatar, btw.  great movie.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 4, 2009)

The fish tacos at Wahoo's kick ass.

You'd be surprised.


----------



## Toro (Jan 4, 2009)

I love Mexican-American food!  Mmm, mmm.  Each meal takes about a week off your life, though.

When I was in junior high school, I participated in a student exchange with a family from Mexico.  The first night he was here, we took him to Taco Bell for a joke.  He had the same opinion as you.

I like authentic Mexican food, having been to Mexico City a few times.  I made a mole last night but my wife didn't like it.  

Oh, and I made a breakfast burrito this morning


----------



## Toro (Jan 4, 2009)

Dude said:


> The fish tacos at Wahoo's kick ass.
> 
> You'd be surprised.



I have a fish taco recipe that is awesome!


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 4, 2009)

Toro said:


> I love Mexican-American food!  Mmm, mmm.  Each meal takes about a week off your life, though.
> 
> When I was in junior high school, I participated in a student exchange with a family from Mexico.  The first night he was here, we took him to Taco Bell for a joke.  He had the same opinion as you.
> 
> ...




Mole is yummy.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2009)

Dude said:


> Never been to a Wahoo's Fish Taco restaurant, have you??
> 
> I thought pretty much the same thing until visiting Wahoo's.



Yes and Rubio's.  Both are very good,if you like fish taco's or lobster burritos.  Being from New Mexico,it sounded disgusting at first,but the baja type taco's are really good..glad I tried them.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2009)

Shogun said:


> never been.  There must be lots of other choices around than FISH tacos.
> 
> 
> nice avatar, btw.  great movie.



I pictured fish tacos  a lot differently then they are,which was why I didn't like the sound of them. 

If I remember correctly..they are served on a soft shell,with raw cabbage,tomato,cheese,cilantro,a tartar sauce type dressing,lemon,and the fish is deep fried.


----------



## Skeptik (Jan 4, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I pictured fish tacos  a lot differently then they are,which was why I didn't like the sound of them.
> 
> If I remember correctly..they are served on a soft shell,with raw cabbage,tomato,cheese,cilantro,a tartar sauce type dressing,lemon,and the fish is deep fried.



The fish can be broiled as well, in fact, it usually is in the better restaurants.  You can substitute rice for the cabbage, add a little salsa..

Dang, now I'm getting hungry, too.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 4, 2009)

I had the Wahoo's cajun blackened fish tacos for my first go-around.

Yummy!!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 4, 2009)

Skeptik said:


> The fish can be broiled as well, in fact, it usually is in the better restaurants.  You can substitute rice for the cabbage, add a little salsa..
> 
> Dang, now I'm getting hungry, too.



Don't they usually come with black beans and white rice on the side.  I remember it not being the mexican rice and pinto beans I'm used to anyway..

Now I'm going to have to try and find a place here that serves them..darn it.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 5, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Mexican food is by far the best food on earth.
> 
> Just correctly prepaired beans and rice is heaven to me. A little extra sharp chees and a warm flour tortilla and Oh man Im having an Epicurian delight.
> 
> ...



Women talking about stuffing their faces with _beans_ is not attractive.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone in the southern Arizona area, particularly Tuscon, check out a place called Nico's.  Best tacos in the country.


----------



## Skeptik (Jan 5, 2009)

Paulitics said:


> Women talking about stuffing their faces with _beans_ is not attractive.



It's more attractive than discussing the results of eating too many beans.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 5, 2009)

Fish tacos are the BEST.

You can use any kind of fish in them, including battered and fried fish. I've had them in flour and corn tortillas (soft corn tortillas and crunchy).

I've had salmon and white-fleshed fish in them (halibut).

They are the bomb. 

When I fixed salmon fish tacos, I actually used (very good) canned salmon. I made them for my bro-in-law who was on his lunch break when I was over at my sister's. I chopped up cilantro, onion, heated the salmon pronto with cumin and threw in chopped tomatoes. Served in heated corn tortilla.

He slurped it up. And of course he would because it was AWESOME.

Also have had fish tacos at taco time, was sort of scared but they were really, really good. They used halibut.

Have had a few different seafood dishes here and there prepared by Mexicans and they are without exception awesome. There's something about cumin and some of the other stuff that lends itself to fish.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 5, 2009)

Paulitics said:


> Women talking about stuffing their faces with _beans_ is not attractive.



Because, of course, everything women ever do in their lives is aimed directly at being attractive to you.  God forbid they ever just be human beings and live their lives for their own purposes and pleasure.


----------



## José (Jan 5, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Cecilie1200*
> Because, of course, everything women ever do in their lives is aimed directly at being attractive to you. God forbid they ever just be human beings and live their lives for their own purposes and pleasure.



Cecilie, please, just ignore Paulitics. 

The guy is a *crypto-perv*.

Just like me


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 5, 2009)

José;976812 said:
			
		

> Cecilie, please, just ignore Paulitics.
> 
> The guy is a *crypto-perv*.
> 
> Just like me



If I ignore every perv on this board, there won't be anyone left to talk to.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 5, 2009)

Amen to that.


----------

